# childminding



## minkydog (1 Jul 2008)

i am going to become a childminder in 2009 i will only be taking one or two children along with my own two. i have all the courses done, insurance arranged, vetting applied for etc. I am just wondering how much to charge. I live in a great spot in Galway city (by great spot I mean I am situated within 5 mins drive of the three biggest employers in the city). Just not sure what going rate is for this service. all advice is appreciated


----------



## Purple (1 Jul 2008)

If they are of that age try asking parents at the school(s) that your children attend.
Otherwise ask friends and family what they pay.


----------



## Henny Penny (1 Jul 2008)

Have you contacted galway city and county childcare committee? The childminding advisory officer will be able to assist you with setting rates. 

She will also advise you about funding available to get you started - €1000 in childminder development grant and up to €25,000 through the National Childcare Investment Programme. 

see: www.galwaychildcare.com


----------



## SarahMc (1 Jul 2008)

Galway City Childcare Committee are great, also what are creches charging in your area?  Normally Childminders are around 10% cheaper than creches, but with training, insurance and garda vetting, you should be charging around the same.


----------



## gabsdot (2 Jul 2008)

Check out the childcare forums on rollercoaster.ie


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (3 Jul 2008)

The going rate down in Cork  seems to be fifty a day.


----------



## minkydog (4 Jul 2008)

yes I am in contact with galway childcare committee they don't help set rates as they say itis up to you what you charge. €50 per day sounds about right. Creches are cheeper but then you have a family setting in the home and only one carer so the child does feel a little more secure. there is a lot of paperwork involved if you want to set up properly to get tax relief and grants but hopefully it will all be worth it. Thank you to everyone who took the time to reply


----------



## Diziet (4 Jul 2008)

PADDYBOY99 said:


> The going rate down in Cork  seems to be fifty a day.



There was a post a while ago on childcare rates. I personally would expect to pay less for a childminder than a creche. The reason is that there is less of a financial outlay for a childminder. My first child was in a creche, the second in a childminder, and there are pros and cons for both. If my childminder (who was well paid) suddenly demanded creche level fees, I would book my child into the nearest creche where she would have a lot more interaction with other children.

Your mileage may vary, but it may not be the best idea to simply charge creche fees.


----------

